# RunDLL error : A device attached to the system is not functioning



## ultimax (Apr 25, 2002)

Hi,

Multimedia and Sound doesn't appear in the Control Panel. When I try to sneak into it by right clicking on the volume control, then selecting "adjust audio properties", I get this error :

Error loading MMSYS.CPL
A device attached to the system is not functioning

I can't play Mp3s in Media Player either, probably because of this. DirectX is all screwy too (reports DirectMusic isn't installed, DSOUND.DLL gives problems)

Anyone know what's up? I've already reinstalled winME 3 times to no avail (in fact, i get that error msg during the installation process)

thanks!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

This is a little different (in fact I don't see any exact hits for that message), but check your system.ini file:

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=138835

See also:

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=172454

Also I'd update or reinstall DirectX.

The mmsys.dll has a dependency on directx's dsound.dll

If you are having problems with that, it's probably the "device that is not functioning"


----------



## ultimax (Apr 25, 2002)

Hey Rollin' Rog,

sad to say, both solutions didn't work 

Reinstalling DirectX doesn't work either. I heard version 9 causes problems sometimes but installing 8.1 over 9 doesn't seem to change anything (dxdiag still says i've got 9 installed). Is tehre any way to uninstall DirectX safely?

Anyway, here are the error msgs :

When I try to "adjust audio properties"










When I load DXDIAG










How do I install DirectMusic?










thanks!


----------



## The_Egg (Sep 16, 2002)

DirectMusic, DirectSound, DirectPlay, DirectInput and Direct3D are the components which make up DirectX.

What is your soundcard?
You will need to reinstall the drivers.

You may need to reinstall video drivers also . . .

Please go to: System Control Panel -> Device Manager
Are there any yellow blobs or exclamation marks under:
Display Adapter
Sound, Video and Game Controllers
?


----------



## ultimax (Apr 25, 2002)

hi!

it's an onboard chip.......ACS 97 i think.
i'm not even sure there are drivers.....

will check. thanks


----------



## The_Egg (Sep 16, 2002)

Wow! That was a quick reply . . .
Did you see my edited post above?

Ok, that'll be AC'97

For onboard chips, drivers can be obtained either via the pc or motherboard manufacturer.
You may even have a CD that came with your comp with all the necessary drivers.


----------



## ultimax (Apr 25, 2002)

hey!

everything's in order (no exclamation marks!)

i'll reinstall the drivers (i think i have the cd which came with the mobo) and let u know!

thanks!


----------



## ultimax (Apr 25, 2002)

ok reinstalling the drivers didn't work.
same ol' problem


----------



## The_Egg (Sep 16, 2002)

Ok . . . try this:

Go to: Add/Remove Programs Control Panel -> Windows SetUp tab
Scroll down the list and select: Multimedia
Click "Details"
Uncheck everything

Okay everything
Reboot if prompted

Now go back in and recheck everything.

Media Player, CDPlayer, audio & video compression, volume control
(screensavers & sound schemes are optional)

btw, you can't install an older version of DirectX over a new version.
Once DX is installed, that's it, you're stuck with it.
The only safe way to get rid is to reinstall Windows,
or in some cases, reformat, then reinstall windows.
Note: reformatting is only recommended if you've backed up all your important documents and settings first, otherwise you will lose everything.

If you've installed Windows Media Player 9, or Internet Explorer 6,
then you need to uninstall these first before reinstalling WinME. Bad things happen otherwise.

If the problems persist, I think it's time to take a look at your startup programs and running processes. Let's begin by getting you to download and run StartUpList

The result file will open in Notepad, so you can then copy & paste it here, or attach it to a post.

This will help us to determine whether or not you've been hit by any spyware/malware/trojans.

It might also be a good idea to examine your config files.

Start -> Run -> sysedit

Copy & paste the contents of autoexec.bat, config.sys and system.ini
into a new text file in Notepad and attach it to a post here.
Please leave separator lines to help us distinguish where one file ends and another starts, eg.
_____________________________________________


----------



## ultimax (Apr 25, 2002)

Hi Egg,

I got the error msg while reinstalling the multimedia components. Guess it's something else.

Here's the info you requested.

Startup List Report :
++++++++++++++++++++++

StartupList report, 2/12/2003, 11:28:12 PM
StartupList version: 1.51
Started from : C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\TD_0001.DIR\STARTUPLIST.EXE
Detected: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
Detected: Internet Explorer v5.50 (5.50.4134.0100)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NATIONAL UNIVERSITY OF SINGAPORE\NUS-VPN CLIENT\CVPND.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGSERV9.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\LOGITECH\ITOUCH\ITOUCH.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\EVNTSVC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGCC32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\LOGITECH\MOUSEWARE\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NOADS\NOADS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SINGTEL MAGIX\MAGIX RAS SESSION MANAGER\MAGIX RAS SESSION MANAGER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\EUDORA\EUDORA.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\EUDORA\PLUGINS\SPAMNIX\SPAMNIX.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\FLASHGET\FLASHGET.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\TD_0001.DIR\STARTUPLIST.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
zBrowser Launcher = C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
QuickTime Task = "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
TkBellExe = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\evntsvc.exe -osboot
AVG_CC = C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /STARTUP
LoadQM = loadqm.exe
WinampAgent = "C:\Program Files\Winamp\Winamp3\winampa.exe"
ScanRegistry = C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor = C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
PCHealth = C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
ICSDCLT = C:\WINDOWS\rundll32.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\icsdclt.dll,ICSClient
REGSHAVE = C:\Program Files\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE /AUTORUN
Initialize8x8 = C:\WINDOWS\pinnacle\PCTV\8x8_init.exe
NvCplDaemon = RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
nwiz = nwiz.exe /install
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
EM_EXEC = C:\PROGRA~1\LOGITECH\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
SoundMan = soundman.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

IPRelease = C:\Program Files\SingTel Magix\Magix RAS Session Manager\iprelease.exe C:\Program Files\SingTel Magix\Magix RAS Session Manager
CVPND = C:\PROGRA~1\NATION~1\NUS-VP~1\CVPND.EXE start
Avgserv9.exe = C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\Avgserv9.exe
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SchedulingAgent = mstask.exe
*StateMgr = C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

msnmsgr = "C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE" /background
NoAds = "C:\PROGRAM FILES\NOADS\NOADS.EXE"

--------------------------------------------------

C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT listing:

SET COMSPEC=C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND.COM
SET windir=C:\WINDOWS
SET winbootdir=C:\WINDOWS
SET PATH=C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND
SET PROMPT=$p$g
SET TEMP=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP
SET TMP=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WINSTART.BAT listing:

C:\WINDOWS\tmpcpyis.bat

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\PROGRAM FILES\FLASHGET\JCCATCH.DLL - {A5366673-E8CA-11D3-9CD9-0090271D075B}
(no name) - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}
(no name) - c:\windows\downloaded program files\googletoolbar_en_1.1.66-deleon.dll - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Tune-up Application Start.job
PCHealth Scheduler for Data Collection.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\SWFLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

[XDialer Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\XDIAL.OCX
CODEBASE = http://www.pctlca.com/XDialer2.CAB

[{6CB5E471-C305-11D3-99A8-000086395495}]
CODEBASE = http://toolbar.google.com/data/en/deleon/1.1.58-deleon/GoogleNav.cab

[{41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C}]
CODEBASE = http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...le.com/samantha/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe

[YInstStarter Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\YINSTHELPER.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab

[Shockwave ActiveX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\DIRECTOR\SWDIR.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/swdir.cab

[Update Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IUCTL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37599.8791435185

[QuickTime Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTPLUGIN.OCX
CODEBASE = http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab

[HouseCall Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\XSCAN53.OCX
CODEBASE = http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2002112801/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab

[Live365Player Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\PLAY365.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.live365.com/players/play365.cab

[{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553542500}]
CODEBASE = http://active.macromedia.com/flash2/cabs/swflash.cab

[IEAnimBehaviorFactory Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\msorun\MSORUN.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.microsoft.com/download/vizact2000/Install/10/WIN98Me/EN-US/msorun.cab

--------------------------------------------------

System.ini :
++++++++++++++++++++

[boot]
oemfonts.fon=vgaoem.fon
shell=Explorer.exe
system.drv=system.drv
;Rem TShoot: drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv
drivers=mmsystem.dll 
user.exe=user.exe
gdi.exe=gdi.exe
sound.drv=mmsound.drv
dibeng.drv=dibeng.dll
comm.drv=comm.drv
keyboard.drv=keyboard.drv
*DisplayFallback=0
fonts.fon=vgasys.fon
fixedfon.fon=vgafix.fon
386Grabber=vgafull.3gr
display.drv=pnpdrvr.drv
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\3DFLYI~1.SCR
mouse.drv=lmouse.drv

[keyboard]
keyboard.dll=
oemansi.bin=
subtype=
type=4

[boot.description]
system.drv=Standard PC
keyboard.typ=Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
aspect=100,96,96
display.drv=Inno3D GeForce2 MX/MX 400
mouse.drv=Logitech

[386Enh]
;Rem TShoot: 
MinSPS=32
ebios=*ebios
woafont=dosapp.fon
mouse=*vmouse
device=*dynapage
device=*vcd
device=*vpd
device=*int13
display=*vdd,*vflatd
EMMExclude=C000-CFFF,C000-CFFF,C000-CFFF,C000-CFFF
Irq11=4096

[NonWindowsApp]
TTInitialSizes=4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 18 20 22

[power.drv]

[drivers]
MSVideo.VfWWDM=vfwwdm.drv
wavemapper=*.drv
wave=mmsystem.dll
midi=mmsystem.dll
MSACM.imaadpcm=*.acm
MSACM.msadpcm=*.acm

[iccvid.drv]

[mciseq.drv]

[mci]
cdaudio=mcicda.drv
sequencer=mciseq.drv
waveaudio=mciwave.drv
avivideo=mciavi.drv
videodisc=mcipionr.drv
vcr=mcivisca.drv
MPEGVideo=mciqtz.drv
MPEGVideo2=mciqtz.drv
overlay=mci4cap.drv

[vcache]

[MSNP32]

[Password Lists]
HO SHU HUANG=C:\WINDOWS\HOSHUHUA.PWL

[TTFontDimenCache]
0 4=2 4
0 5=3 5
0 6=4 6
0 7=4 7
0 8=5 8
0 9=5 9
0 10=6 10
0 11=7 11
0 12=7 12
0 13=8 13
0 14=8 14
0 15=9 15
0 16=10 16
0 18=11 18
0 20=12 20
0 22=13 22

[drivers32]
msacm.lhacm=lhacm.acm
VIDC.VDOM=vdowave.drv
msacm.msaudio1=msaud32.acm
msacm.sl_anet=sl_anet.acm
msacm.msg723=msg723.acm
vidc.M263=msh263.drv
vidc.M261=msh261.drv
VIDC.IV50=ir50_32.dll
msacm.iac2=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IAC25_32.AX
msacm.l3acm=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\L3CODECA.ACM
VIDC.YUY2=msyuv.dll
VIDC.UYVY=msyuv.dll
VIDC.YVYU=msyuv.dll
msacm.voxacm160=vct3216.acm
VIDC.I263=i263_32.drv
VIDC.I420=i263_32.drv
VIDC.VIXL=Miroxl32.dll
VIDC.PIM1=pclepim1.dll
VIDC.MJPG=pvmjpg21.dll
VIDC.PIMJ=pvljpg20.dll
VIDC.PVW2=pvwv220.dll
vidc.DIVX=DivX.dll
MSACM.imaadpcm=imaadp32.acm
MSACM.msadpcm=msadp32.acm
MSACM.msgsm610=msgsm32.acm
MSACM.msg711=msg711.acm
MSACM.trspch=tssoft32.acm
vidc.CVID=iccvid.dll
VIDC.IV31=ir32_32.dll
VIDC.IV32=ir32_32.dll
vidc.MSVC=msvidc32.dll
VIDC.MRLE=msrle32.dll

I can't find the autoexe.bat or config.sys files. I vaguely remember WinMe not using them anymore?

Thanks!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It seems like you are missing or have a damaged or wrong version system file someplace.

As for Directx, although there are "uninstallers" around, some of them puporting to do directx 9, there is no "safe" way to do it, and I can't vouch for any of them. Since DXDiag is telling you you have DirectX 9, you shouldn't be trying to install 8 over it. Howabout trying to run the setup for DirectX 9 again?

In post 3 you were going to give some exact error messages -- they didn't print -- could you do that again?

I doubt if this is a startup problem, but what is this file?

SoundMan = soundman.exe

If you start with the startup group unchecked do you still get errors?

Have you tried extracting a new mmsys.cpl file directly? If you click on the mmsys.cpl in c:\windows\system, will it open?


----------



## The_Egg (Sep 16, 2002)

soundman.exe is the systray utility for the onboard sound chip,
similar to Creative AudioHQ etc
It's not an essential item.

Yes, reinstalling DirectX 9 is definitely worth trying.

Are all the Multimedia Components now listed as installed again?
(in Add/Remove -> Windows SetUp)

Where did this line come from in your system.ini?

[386Enh]
Irq11=4096

What IRQ is the AC'97 on?
(Device Manager -> Computer -> Properties)
Also, is there anything sharing with it?

I can't see any major discrepancies in your startuplist,
except for maybe an ongoing battle between QuickTime Task, Winamp3 Agent, and RealPlayer TKBellExe . . .
and a parasite porn dialler:
[XDialer Class] 
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\XDIAL.OCX

What are these?
CVPND = C:\PROGRA~1\NATION~1\NUS-VP~1\CVPND.EXE start 
ICSDCLT = C:\WINDOWS\rundll32.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\icsdclt.dll,ICSClient

/me goes to take a look
http://www.lafn.org/webconnect/mentor/startup/PENINDEX.HTM
http://www.spywareinfo.com/startup_pages/startup_full.htm

There tends to be a lot of unnecessary programs loading at bootup, and as WinME's resource and memory management is already questionable, I wouldn't count any of this out . . .

Can you get into DXDIAG -> Sound tab ?
Sound tab is for Wave
Music tab is for MIDI

Try reducing Hardware Acceleration down a notch, or disable it completely.
(note, this is for troubleshooting purposes)


----------



## ultimax (Apr 25, 2002)

Hi!

solved the problem by upgrading to WinXP....so it's all good now!

BTW, how do u change the letter associated with your drive? I backed my data up on a spare hdd and when I removed it, the letters associated with the other drives remained the same. So I've got a C: E: and F: 

How do I get E and F to go down by a notch? 

thanks!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If you have upgraded and the registry still contains information for programs on those drives, that registry information will not be altered by this procedure and the programs may not run. It's really not something I would recommend unless the drives contain data files only.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q307844
http://www.dougknox.com/tips/xp_drive_letters.htm


----------

